# Are there any Bike Shows/Swap meets



## Bent Rim (Sep 5, 2012)

that get scheduled for the eastern 1/3 of Kansas at any time throughout the year? 
Where? When?


Bent Rim


----------



## silvercreek (Sep 12, 2012)

Haysville, KS is fairly close to the Eastern 1/3 of Kansas. It's closer to the Eastern part of the middle 1/3.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?32084-8th-Annual-Midwest-Bicycle-Fest


----------



## Bent Rim (Sep 13, 2012)

silvercreek said:


> Haysville, KS is fairly close to the Eastern 1/3 of Kansas. It's closer to the Eastern part of the middle 1/3.
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?32084-8th-Annual-Midwest-Bicycle-Fest




It's going to be about 92 miles to the southeast for me.


----------



## silvercreek (Sep 14, 2012)

I wish the nearest bike show or swapmeet was that close.


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 14, 2012)

silvercreek said:


> I wish the nearest bike show or swapmeet was that close.




This^

Many of us drive HOURS to shows and to buy bikes.


----------

